# New tank! YAY! lol



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

I swear I only went out tonight to pick up some sand & plants for my 10 gal grow out tank. Well..I ended up coming home with the sand, plants, and a brand new 46 gal bowfront tank & stand! lol
I didn't even have to try very hard to convince hubby since he saw it first and liked it lol.
Anyways, I'm gonna be taking my time setting it up and it still has to be cycled obviously, but I need some suggestions on Livestock for when I'm ready to stock it. I already have a 30 gal tropical/livebearer tank so I kinda want to go in a different direction. Still freshwater though. Any idea's?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats on the new tank !!!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

babysteps said:


> I swear I only went out tonight to pick up some sand & plants for my 10 gal grow out tank. Well..I ended up coming home with the sand, plants, and a brand new 46 gal bowfront tank & stand!


If you don't mind sharing, where & how much? I'm in the market for something similar. . .


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I think For your livestock have you tried South american Cichlids? like the Firemouth *or* Bolivian Rams, Apistogramma, Great fish and very interesting. the setups like planted with stony caves etc. lol If u ask me i am most likely to say Cichlid at the end of my sentances. my fav type of fish 
Or like a Very Rocky setup with sand as a substrate and a few Malawi or Tanganyika cichlids. Haps are nice . lol GL with the new Tank!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Someone was giving away American flagfish a while back. They're really neat. They might even still be available.

Oh yeah, and I heard somewhere that there might be a *lot* of baby plecos arriving in the GTA some time soon.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

characinfan said:


> If you don't mind sharing, where & how much? I'm in the market for something similar. . .


I bought it at Big Al's and paid way too much for it ($299 with stand) but I really wanted it and I got my other tanks cheap so I figured I'd spend the money on this one.
I was seriously thinking about a cichlid tank. But I would need to do a lot of research on them first cause I've never owned them and know nothing about them.

On another "side" note... I forgot just how much of a pain in the @$$ sand is to wash! My hands are black and I'm still not done washing it


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

babysteps said:


> I bought it at Big Al's and paid way too much for it ($299 with stand) but I really wanted it and I got my other tanks cheap so I figured I'd spend the money on this one.
> I was seriously thinking about a cichlid tank. But I would need to do a lot of research on them first cause I've never owned them and know nothing about them.
> 
> On another "side" note... I forgot just how much of a pain in the @$$ sand is to wash! My hands are black and I'm still not done washing it What kind of sand do you have.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> What kind of sand do you have.


Tahitian Moon. I wanted the "black sparkly look" instead of just flat black. But it is such a pain to wash


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

thats a good deal with the stand.. i was gonna get one a year ago and it was 499.00.. it did include a light too didnt it?


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

cablemike said:


> thats a good deal with the stand.. i was gonna get one a year ago and it was 499.00.. it did include a light too didnt it?


Yes it did..it included, tank, stand, glass top and light


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol tell me about it my 180 and my 20gal both have Tahitian Moon sand lol 180 also have some white sand too. took me a day to just get the sand in and fill it with water haha.


----------



## tjroihenu (Feb 8, 2009)

babysteps said:


> I bought it at Big Al's and paid way too much for it ($299 with stand) but I really wanted it and I got my other tanks cheap so I figured I'd spend the money on this one.
> I was seriously thinking about a cichlid tank. But I would need to do a lot of research on them first cause I've never owned them and know nothing about them.
> 
> On another "side" note... I forgot just how much of a pain in the @$$ sand is to wash! My hands are black and I'm still not done washing it


$299? I was looking at the same tank yesterday, I thought it was $499 that's why I walked away from it Because they had a 65 gallon for $329 and 75 gallon for $399 with Stand, Tank, Cover, Light if I can remember.

The BigAls on Dundas?

I guess I gotta go back again today and recheck.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

tjroihenu said:


> $299? I was looking at the same tank yesterday, I thought it was $499 that's why I walked away from it Because they had a 65 gallon for $329 and 75 gallon for $399 with Stand, Tank, Cover, Light if I can remember.
> 
> The BigAls on Dundas?
> 
> I guess I gotta go back again today and recheck.


Yeah it was the Big Al's on Dundas (mississauga). It is the 46 gal Euro Bow front tank & stand on sale for $299. Not sure how long the sale is on for though. I know they sold a few sets of them yesterday just while I was there. As for that 75 gal with stand, I was really eyeing it yesterday. Really wanted it bad but I just don't have the room for it yet so I opted for a smaller tank. But it was a great price as well.


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm.. I've been doing some thinking and I think I want to make this new tank planted. But I've never had a planted tank before (always fake plants) so I wouldn't even know where to start..


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

planted isnt that hard! you just need some kind of light, and Co2 injection if you're into high tech.

Seriously tho, its not hard at all. I have a 5 gal on my desk planted that is growing great with a desklamp with a CF daylight bulb over it. Its more living things, and it does awesome stuff for the water... takes all the bad stuff out!


----------



## babysteps (Feb 9, 2009)

atclarkson said:


> planted isnt that hard! you just need some kind of light, and Co2 injection if you're into high tech.
> 
> Seriously tho, its not hard at all. I have a 5 gal on my desk planted that is growing great with a desklamp with a CF daylight bulb over it. Its more living things, and it does awesome stuff for the water... takes all the bad stuff out!


Do I have to get a new light or can I use the one that came with the tank? Keep in mind that I don't want it to be high maintenance so I'm only looking at getting lowlight plants, or plants that can grow with the light I have now. Any idea of types of plants?

Also, the Co2 injection. I have no idea what that is (although I do know plants need Co2, I just don't know how to go about getting it to them). And how expensive is it? I know I can use fertilizer instead, but that can be expensive in the long run and I would prefer not to have to add any unnecesary chemicals into the tank.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

babysteps said:


> Do I have to get a new light or can I use the one that came with the tank? Keep in mind that I don't want it to be high maintenance so I'm only looking at getting lowlight plants, or plants that can grow with the light I have now. Any idea of types of plants?
> 
> Also, the Co2 injection. I have no idea what that is (although I do know plants need Co2, I just don't know how to go about getting it to them). And how expensive is it? I know I can use fertilizer instead, but that can be expensive in the long run and I would prefer not to have to add any unnecesary chemicals into the tank.


You should get a daylight bulb, so the plants get the light they need (even if low light) I keep javamoss and hygros, frogbit and duckweed (both floaters) and a little tuft of hairgrass. They all seem to do well except the hairgrass....

Yo ucan keep all sorts of plants, google a list. I never had luck with java fern, but many do.

CO2 is expensive unless you DIY (search also) I use a bit of Excel Flourish, but with slow growing low light plants, fish poop adds enough CO2


----------

